# advice sought re visiting spain



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm off to Spain v soon

Is there anything, besides the obvious that I need to be aware of?

Thanx in advance

Phil


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

It is the law there that you need a high viz jacket for each person travelling in the van. If you get stopped by the police on any road, make sure you put the jackets on BEFORE you leave the vehicle. Also make sure you exit the vehicle on the nearside. That's their near side not ours!

It is also an offence to drive in flip flops or shoes without a heel. If you get stopped and are wearing them, that's another few Euros you'll be handing over!

The Spanish, and other EU police forces, now have access to the DVLA database and any speeding offences can now follow you home.

Although the Carrefoure and other large supermarket chains are now in a lot of places in Spain, Netto, Aldi or Lidl are still the vanners' friend price wise!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Learn some of the lingo - it will enhance your visit immensely if you can exchange a few words with the locals.

That assumes you are not going to expat tourist hotspots where Spanish is not required.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Go, Spain is wonderful. I would recommend avoiding the very British bits as you may as well stay at home IMHO.

As already suggested a few words of Spanish will go a long way. You do not need to be able to converse in Spanish. It is likely you will meet people who have no English, most things can be achieved by playing charades in a good natured way. A few words of Spanish are likely to assure the locals of your good intent. They do not like to be shouted at as if they are stupid. I have a German friend who thinks they will understand if he shouts slowly at them, it does not work.

Carrying a phrase book and a dictionary shows good intent and will be well received, Alan.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hola.., yes be aware....that Lidl sells wine for 52 cents a litre. Have fun
Adios amigo
Margaret


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Quite right and a lot of that cheap wine is very drinkable.

Here is a link where you can download mp3 files with a lot of very useful phrases, stick them on a cd. It is very, very American in the way it is presented but is the best free Spanish site I have found.

http://myspanishconnection.com/

Good luck, Alan.


----------

